# Roy Jones Jr. vs. Jeff Lacy - 8/22/2009 PPV



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Roy Jones Jr. (53-5) vs. Jeff Lacy (25-2)

In The New Orleans Arena, New Orleans, LA

Light Heavyweights


----------

